# Special order/ frame only options ‘80-‘82



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 26, 2020)

Hoping someone can help me out here.
 I remember reading somewhere, a dealers catalog I believe, that in the early 80’s you could order cantilever frames as frame only, and in colors not available on completes. Specifically silver and white. 
I just did a quick browse through the 80 and 81 catalogs and didn’t see it mentioned. 
Does any one have any information on this?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 26, 2020)

Both @mrg @Xlobsterman know a lot when it comes to the cruiser models. I believe Randall worked at a bike shop that customized them in that era.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 26, 2020)

Dizzle Problems said:


> Hoping someone can help me out here.
> I remember reading somewhere, a dealers catalog I believe, that in the early 80’s you could order cantilever frames as frame only, and in colors not available on completes. Specifically silver and white.
> I just did a quick browse through the 80 and 81 catalogs and didn’t see it mentioned.
> Does any one have any information on this?





YES, Schwinn had Cruiser frames available in the early 80's that had a few different color options. Here is a pic from my 1982 dealer catalog showing the color options.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 26, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> YES, Schwinn had Cruiser frames available in the early 80's that had a few different color options. Here is a pic from my 1982 dealer catalog showing the color options.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1146616



Thank you! This is the exact expert I was looking for.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 27, 2020)

Dizzle Problems said:


> Thank you! This is the exact expert I was looking for.





BTW, if you look to the left in the pic, you will see the optional blue and red King Sting frames that were available also. Schwinn only produced complete King Sting bikes in Black or Silver.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (May 20, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> BTW, if you look to the left in the pic, you will see the optional blue and red King Sting frames that were available also. Schwinn only produced complete King Sting bikes in Black or Silver.




I actually just came back to this thread to check if King Sting options were listed. Was hoping for confirmation that white was an option at some point in their production. It's not listed, but as they were doing white cantilever frames, I assume it was possible? A google image search leads back to an old for sale post from here of a white King Sting, with no mention of repaint -- https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-king-sting-bmx.114040/


----------



## mrg (May 20, 2020)

What year is that catalog, my pic only shows KingSting in blk & silver?


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 20, 2020)

mrg said:


> What year is that catalog, my pic only shows KingSting in blk & silver?
> 
> View attachment 1197739




Mine is an 82


----------



## mrg (May 20, 2020)

Thats 82 & 83, have you seen any other catalogs with the special order cruisers frames 77-81?


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 20, 2020)

mrg said:


> Thats 82 & 83, have you seen any other catalogs with the special order cruisers frames 77-81?




To the best of my knowledge, and from what I remember, they didn't offer the different color frames until 1980


----------



## mrg (May 20, 2020)

All of mine, 2 limes, a silver & a white & 2 other limes ( actually they called it emerald by then ) I use to own were all 1980, I also had a white 83. I would like to see a 80 catalog with those frame options!, anyone?


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 20, 2020)

mrg said:


> All of mine, 2 limes, a silver & a white & 2 other limes ( actually they called it emerald by then ) I use to own were all 1980, I also had a white 83. I would like to see a 80 catalog with those frame options!, anyone?




No specific colors listed in my 80 dealer catalog.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jan 16, 2021)

Revisiting this thread, does any one have any pictures of a ‘golden yellow’?


----------



## mrg (Jan 16, 2021)

Golden yellow is the color of a standard Heavy Duty.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 16, 2021)

Dizzle Problems said:


> Revisiting this thread, does any one have any pictures of a ‘golden yellow’?




I have never seen a Golden Yellow Cruiser frame. Ever.


----------



## mrg (Jan 16, 2021)

For HD's they called it Cool lemon in the early 70's then just yellow and turned Golden Yellow in the late 70's, along with green, white & silver was never in the catalog as a cruiser. I don't know if the couple I've seen were special order frames or just Heavy Duty's with S2's and a chrome guard.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 17, 2021)

Dizzle Problems said:


> Revisiting this thread, does any one have any pictures of a ‘golden yellow’?




From what I can remember, I don't think we ever built a custom Cruisier in Yellow? Any customer who wanted yellow, or wanted fenders on a bike, just purchased a Heavy Duti.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jan 17, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> From what I can remember, I don't think we ever built a custom Cruisier in Yellow? Any customer who wanted yellow, or wanted fenders on a bike, just purchased a Heavy Duti.



That’s kinda why I asked. I know yellow (lemon/etc) was available on other models, and earlier in the 70s. Was hoping to see a date stamped 80/81 built up. 
To me, the frosty silver and white are the stand out colors (of this grouping) as all other colors mentioned were previously used, or available as complete bikes. All the white and silvers I’ve seen surface are built with pretty trick parts for the era as the customer did a full build up.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Aug 6, 2022)

Revisiting this thread/ topic, does anyone have insight on whether chrome was an option? I’ve seen a handful of chrome cantilever frames, as well as a chrome King Sting. I haven’t seen it as a listed option anywhere, but guessing it’s possible


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 7, 2022)

Dizzle Problems said:


> Revisiting this thread/ topic, does anyone have insight on whether chrome was an option? I’ve seen a handful of chrome cantilever frames, as well as a chrome King Sting. I haven’t seen it as a listed option anywhere, but guessing it’s possible




In my years working at the shop, I never saw chrome as an option from Schwinn on either of the bikes you mentioned.


----------

